

Ask HN: What's the startup/tech scene like in St. Paul/Minneapolis? - relaunched

I've spent a lot of time around the tech scene in SF and LA, but will be spending a great deal of time in St. Paul / Minneapolis.  Does anyone know what the local university entrepreneur / tech / meetup scene is like?<p>I enjoy mentoring first-timers, as well as learning about new technology / startups and hope to find some way to keep things going in MN.
======
comboIII
There are some pretty active Android, PHP and Python User Groups in the area
(I'm not sure about Ruby).

If you look on Meetup.com you can also find active Web Design (Minnesota Web
Design) and Bootstraping Breakfast groups.

